# KOMATSU Engine Self Training



## adison2000 (3 نوفمبر 2011)

أقدم لكم هذا الكورس التدريبي من شركة كوماتسو 

يحتوي هذا الكورس على كل ما يمكن أن يحتاجه المهندس الميكانيكي عن المحركات وأنواعها ​
التحميل من هنا


http://www.4shared.com/file/V7AZkPDf/Engine_self_training.html


أرجو أن ينال إستحسانكم​


----------



## adison2000 (6 نوفمبر 2011)

*وين الردود ؟؟*


----------



## adison2000 (6 نوفمبر 2011)

وين الردود؟؟


----------



## العقاب الهرم (6 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور يا باشمهندس ربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك
ولا تحرمنا من جديدك


----------



## العقاب الهرم (6 نوفمبر 2011)

انا نزلت البرنامج بس ما اشتغلش معايا
ياريت تفيدنى


----------



## مهندس.حازم يحيى (6 نوفمبر 2011)

أنا نزلت البرنامج واشتغل الحمد لله جزاك الله خيرا.....وكل عيد وأنتم الى الله أقرب وعلى طاعته أدوم


----------



## adison2000 (6 نوفمبر 2011)

أستاذي العقاب الهرم , لفتح البرنامج أرجو إتباع الخطوات الآتيه:
* عند فتح المجلد ستجد مجلد آخر Engine إفتحه
* ستجد مجلد آخر QUICKTIM.2 إفتحه 
* قم بتنصيب البرنامج الموجود بالمجلد
* الآن عد لتشغيل البرنامج بالضغط على الأيقونه MTPLAY32 وهكذا صار البرنامج جاهزاً


----------



## العقاب الهرم (7 نوفمبر 2011)

بحمد الله اشتغل البرنامج
اشكرك مرة اخرى


----------



## eng/hamdy (22 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله عنا كل الخير


----------



## وليد العتر (22 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكووور جدا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## اياد الكوز (23 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور و جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## saad_srs (27 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكورررررررررررررررررر
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## adison2000 (29 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيكم جميعاً​


----------



## محمد صلاح العبد (24 يونيو 2012)

ربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## defo (26 يوليو 2012)

مشكور ياكبير على الموضوع


----------



## mohie (2 أغسطس 2012)

كتاب رائع شكرا ليك اوووى


----------



## mahmood990 (2 أغسطس 2012)

thank you


----------



## adison2000 (14 أكتوبر 2012)

شكراً للجميع على المرور ...


----------



## diesel engine (31 أكتوبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك يا بشمهندس ...:7:


----------

